# Coombs positive hemolytic anemia



## Tonyj (Jan 26, 2012)

Can someone help me with the proper ICD9 code for "Coombs positive hemolytic anemia"?


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 27, 2012)

*icd 9 coombs positive*

Go to the alphabetical index of the icd-9-cm book and lookup anemia- hemolytic -autoimmune.  Then go to the tabular list, lookup that code and you will see the COOMBS POSITIVE listed.


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 30, 2012)

mjb5019 said:


> Go to the alphabetical index of the icd-9-cm book and lookup anemia- hemolytic -autoimmune.  Then go to the tabular list, lookup that code and you will see the COOMBS POSITIVE listed.



I use Ingenix 2012 expert version and I've not seen COOMBS POSITIVE listed. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 31, 2012)

*read all directions*

I use the Elsevier Professional Edition by Carol J Buck and if you go to anemia, hemolytic read the information directly under the 283 heading BEFORE you get to 283.0- my book gives information concerning Coombs. It states that acquired hemolytic anemias are also known as autoimmune hemolytic or Coombs positive Hemolytic anemia.  If that isn't in the Ingenix book anywhere in the 283.XX section, next year I'd get a different publisher.


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 31, 2012)

mjb5019 said:


> I use the Elsevier Professional Edition by Carol J Buck and if you go to anemia, hemolytic read the information directly under the 283 heading BEFORE you get to 283.0- my book gives information concerning Coombs. It states that acquired hemolytic anemias are also known as autoimmune hemolytic or Coombs positive Hemolytic anemia.  If that isn't in the Ingenix book anywhere in the 283.XX section, next year I'd get a different publisher.



Much thanks


----------

